#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  > [其他] [投稿]實地考察特別版

## dicksonhei

難得(?)活動主題跟平常在做的相似, 就參加一個看看了= =
所謂特別版有幾個特別意思
首先, 因為參加活動的關系另開一個新主題了lol

然後, 這次走的路線跟平常的不一樣
這次嘗試由金鐘地鐵站開始走, 走上山頂凌宵閣再乘纜車回頭
之前沒有試過走這條路, 也不知道會有甚麼有用的東西能拍(結果也是沒有大收獲...)

最後, 如無意外這次應該是最後一次了
實驗室裡的工作開始忙起來, 沒那麼多出外遊玩(?)的機會
另外之前拍起來的照片(加上前人拍的)也有點兒太多了, 目前是希望能在學期完結 畢業以前把現在的東西整理好, 方便後來的學弟學妹跟進

這次能拍的不多, 加上版權問題  會用在project裡的不能公開, 就只剩4張能放上來的了
以下


</img>
沿路經過看到的景象   射下來的光芒

</img>
探頭的果實

</img>
經過一年   我還是很不會認植物XDDD

</img>
第一次親眼看到!!而且也想不到這第一次會發生在香港
雖然拍得不清楚, 但已經是目前的我能做到最好的了=(

就這樣~希望畢業以後還能有時間幹這種事XD
也希望還有機會在這裡分享我拍到的東西

----------


## 諾藍

哇!?雖然只有幾張照片，但卻表現出了非凡的春天氣息!!?

但是其中有點遺憾的是因為有部分照片因版權問題不能公開與大家欣賞。

其實也可以多多注意一些身邊的東西，不一定要這麼的慎重，畢竟不同的角度觀點能看到更多不同的趣味性。

我其中最喜歡的是最後一張照片了!

雖然不知道是甚麼小動物，但是小小的身軀探出頭來的模樣可愛極了!

最後感謝dicksonhei為大家帶來好照片~

希望以後能看到更多你拍的所聞所見!!

----------

